# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Does HADR preserve (transfer over) db cfg parms?

## bulump

I'm wondering if in a HADR cluster, if you change a db cfg parm, will that change propagate over to the standby db?

I'm testing this out right now, and I'm not seeing that capability, which would cause the databases to be out of sync configuration-wise, and quite possibly break down during a failover.

The parameters I'm trying to test with is the TRACKMOD, which needs to be turned on for INCREMENTAL DELTA backups.

Any thoughts?

----------

